# [Pidgin] Affichage des icônes (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

Encore une question : Pidgin (la nouvelle version de Gaim) n'affiche pas les icônes. Que manque-t-il ?

----------

## zsfrack

Je sais pas...

Tu a mis quoi comme USE flags?

----------

## davidou2a

Tu parles pas par hasard des icones des contacts genre ceux des contacts MSN, si c'est le cas j'ai deja remarqué que tu a pas l icone de ton contact de façon instantanée il faut un peu de temps...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *zsfrack wrote:*   

> Je sais pas...
> 
> Tu a mis quoi comme USE flags?

 

crypt, dbus, gtk, msn, ncurses, perl, ssl

Sinon, j'ai différents formats d'images dans ma variable USE globale (jpeg, png, svg).

Je constate que je n'ai pas les permissions pour /usr/share/pixmaps, ce qui fait que Xfce n'affiche pas certains icônes. C'est peut-être le même problème. Pour ça je fais un chmod ou je dois ajouter l'utilisateur à un groupe ?

----------

## Ezka

il appartient a quel groupe le répertoir où se trouve les pixmaps ? Ce sera pas plus mal de t'y mettre dedans, comme ça tu auras plus de problèmes.

Je profite du sujet de pidgin, es-ce qu'il existe un moyen d'avoir le "message personnel" des contacts msn ? je voulais me servir de pidgin mais il en prend pas cette "feature" d'msn c'est dommage   :Sad:  j'ai un peu cherché mais pas trouvé de plug-in ni rien  :Sad:  . Du coup j'ai plusieurs clients dont amsn qui m'embète un peu vu sa lenteur, ses tendances a blocker les ressources etc ...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> il appartient a quel groupe le répertoir où se trouve les pixmaps ? Ce sera pas plus mal de t'y mettre dedans, comme ça tu auras plus de problèmes.
> 
> Je profite du sujet de pidgin, es-ce qu'il existe un moyen d'avoir le "message personnel" des contacts msn ? je voulais me servir de pidgin mais il en prend pas cette "feature" d'msn c'est dommage   j'ai un peu cherché mais pas trouvé de plug-in ni rien  . Du coup j'ai plusieurs clients dont amsn qui m'embète un peu vu sa lenteur, ses tendances a blocker les ressources etc ...

 

Je ne connais pas cette fonctionnalité. As tu compilé Pidgin avec le Use flag msn ?

----------

## kopp

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> il appartient a quel groupe le répertoir où se trouve les pixmaps ? Ce sera pas plus mal de t'y mettre dedans, comme ça tu auras plus de problèmes.
> 
> Je profite du sujet de pidgin, es-ce qu'il existe un moyen d'avoir le "message personnel" des contacts msn ? je voulais me servir de pidgin mais il en prend pas cette "feature" d'msn c'est dommage   j'ai un peu cherché mais pas trouvé de plug-in ni rien  . Du coup j'ai plusieurs clients dont amsn qui m'embète un peu vu sa lenteur, ses tendances a blocker les ressources etc ...

 

Je crois que c'est en travail pour les prochaines versions. En tous cas, ce n'est pas supporté pour le moment. Parfois, ça prête à confusion quand on voit pas le message des gens mais je m'en passe très bien personnellement.

Je pense que ça va avec le protocole de MSN7 ou Windows Live Messenger et voici ce que dit la FAQ : http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Protocol%20Specific%20Questions#IsMSNP11MSN7orMSNP14WindowsLiveMessengergoingtobesupported

Pour le posteur original, quelles icones ne s'affichent pas ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Les icônes des contacts ne s'affichent pas. Je suppose que c'est lié à un problème de permissions sur /usr/share/pixmaps. Je n'arrive pas à attribuer les permissions de lecture sur ce répertoire.

----------

## kopp

les icones des contacts ne sont pas dans /usr/share/pixmaps mais dans .purple/icons donc ce n'est certainement pas un problème de droit

Quand tu laisses ta souris au dessus d'un contact, est ce que les avatars s'affichent ?

Si oui, il faut probablement activé Show buddy details (afficher les détails du contact) dans le menu principal de la liste de contact.

----------

## Neuromancien

Je me suis mal exprimé. Je parlais des icônes indiquant si le contact est disponible, occupé, absent... pas des avatars. Je n'arrive pas à attribuer les droits en lecture sur /usr/share/pixmaps, ce qui me pose également des problèmes sous Xfce.

----------

## kopp

Tu veux dire que tu n'as aucune icone, ou bien que tu n'as plus des icones correspondant au protocole ?

Sinon, qu'y a t il dans /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu veux dire que tu n'as aucune icone, ou bien que tu n'as plus des icones correspondant au protocole ?
> 
> Sinon, qu'y a t il dans /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin ?

 

Sous /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin, il y a tous les icônes nécessaires. Le problème est que je n'ai pas le droit de lecture. 

```
chmod -R o+r /usr/share/pixmaps
```

 ne donne rien !!!

----------

## kopp

C'est peut-être que le problème ne vient pas des droits. Qu'est ce qu'il te dit quand tu le lances dans une console ?

Et dans la fenetre de debug ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est peut-être que le problème ne vient pas des droits. Qu'est ce qu'il te dit quand tu le lances dans une console ?
> 
> Et dans la fenetre de debug ?

 

jerome@localhost ~ $ ls /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin 

ls: ne peut accéder /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin: Permission non accordée

----------

## kopp

Ok, donc en root, tu peux essayer un chmod -R o+rx /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin

et vérifie que tu as le +x sur /usr/share/pixmaps/ aussi

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ok, donc en root, tu peux essayer un chmod -R o+rx /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin
> 
> et vérifie que tu as le +x sur /usr/share/pixmaps/ aussi

 

Ca marche !   :Smile: 

----------

